# Weather Data



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Where do you all get your weather data from? Who gives the best snowfall totals?


----------



## Ferti-man (Feb 4, 2008)

I would like this same info for Colorado!!! Setting up top do residencial work and looking for best forcasting / snowfall totals in the Denver metro area. Thanks.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lick your finger and hold it up and see which way the wind is coming from. That's how the weather guys do it.!
Or go to your local tv website and check out the weather section they have.


----------



## Ferti-man (Feb 4, 2008)

grandview;507705 said:


> Lick your finger and hold it up and see which way the wind is coming from. That's how the weather guys do it.!
> Or go to your local tv website and check out the weather section they have.


Try this for historical (recent and oldsnow fall in your area!! *http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interactive/html/map.html*, I customized it for my area and it gave me great info on total snow fal we had yesterday. I will use this to justify my route activations and historically, I have support data to justify my invoices. I also found that contacting your local / regional NOAA service ( google it?) they can get you to the local area info they track for historical sesonal snow fall - event data for planning a seasonal bid.
Still no suggestion on where to get good pre-storm forcasting though!!!:crying::realmad:


----------

